# Sundown Evening - 1/6/09



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm planning on skiing after work on Wednesday.  Anyone else gonna make it out?


----------



## Greg (Jan 4, 2010)

Might be out tonight for a bit. Probably not gonna make Wednesday.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 4, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm planning on skiing after work on Wednesday. Anyone else gonna make it out?


Yep.


Greg said:


> Might be out tonight for a bit.


Yep.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 6, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm planning on skiing after work on Wednesday.  Anyone else gonna make it out?



Turns out I won't be there after all...


----------



## severine (Jan 6, 2010)

Is anyone going tonight who won't be skiing bumps? Planning on getting out and could use some company...


----------

